# Microsoft admits failure on Vista patches



## anandk (Jun 22, 2007)

Microsoft admits failure on Vista patches
XP better patched that Vista after launch

"A Microsoft security executive has released data showing that, six months after shipping Windows Vista, his company has left more publicly disclosed Vista bugs unpatched than it did with Windows XP. 

In total, Microsoft has patched 12 out of 27 disclosed Vista vulnerabilities in the six months after it first shipped last November. During XP's first six months, Microsoft's security team patched 36 out of 39 known bugs..."

*www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=9820


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2007)

Very contradictory articles you are posting Anand...


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2007)

u know windows guys are not fanboys they post the truth and only thetruth unlike the mis-leading fanboys of other os


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2007)

I forgot to put a "Smiling" smiley there...


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2007)

dont worry we are all smiling ... just truth the funny way


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 22, 2007)

Mhhh...I never Knew These Guys keep a Track Record of *No of Patches released and Bugs fixed*


----------



## Sykora (Jun 22, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> u know windows guys are not fanboys they post the truth and only thetruth unlike the mis-leading fanboys of other os



I find this kind of statement very irritating. Without calling myself a linux fanboy, I think it highly unfair to say that linux users (I don't know about Mac) aren't telling the truth, when the source code for all they do is out there. I don't want to start a fight like the other thread, it's just...I don't know -- irksome.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh comon, stop the old bull**** that the source code is out there. How many consumers understand that code anyway?


----------



## Sykora (Jun 22, 2007)

It's the truth. It's certainly not the programmer's fault that they don't understand it.


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2007)

skyora why do i feel the presence of a guilty consience in this thread

PS if ur not a fanboy why are u irked by the statement unless of course things are otherwise


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 22, 2007)

Guess who started the "fanboy" word in this thread? Actually there are some guys in this forum who starts provocative statements in the first place so that they could start a fight... Thats kinda fanboyish attitude and Trolling around..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2007)

Sykora said:
			
		

> It's the truth. It's certainly not the programmer's fault that they don't understand it.



Just try to leave this philosophy behind. "You want a feature? Ok code that feature." Wow what a logic, i m not a developer but a consumar,...go tell this to a consumar that "You want a feature in some IM Client, well code it" achcha khsa sunaega woh wapas & will switch to WIndows or Mac.



			
				amitava82 said:
			
		

> Guess who started the "fanboy" word in this thread? Actually there are some guys in this forum who starts provocative statements in the first place so that they could start a fight... Thats kinda fanboyish attitude and Trolling around..



:Yawn: like that makes a difference for Linux users to try understanding the goods of Windows. They just won't. They have a philosophy set & can't look beyind that.

End of posts


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 22, 2007)

oh just stop it you three!!! enough of this! imav, there was no need to make proactive statements and Sykora, there was no need to get irked!!! all the threads are starting to haf the same fate after 2-3 posts... turn into a fight club thread! disgusting!!!! how many actually read the post? and how relevant are ur posts to the topic??! think abt it...

why dun see this interesting fact that vista's had only 27 vulnerabilities as compared to 39 in XP during the first 6 months??


----------



## faraaz (Jun 22, 2007)

Which goes to show that Microsoft's standards for patching their sh!t are slipping and its further proof that my decision to shift to Linux from Winblows was a good one...


----------



## Sykora (Jun 22, 2007)

I feel irked because I know many people who put a lot of work into open source software, in order to make a product better, and I feel bad that there are people who say that they are liars, or are misleading about what they do.

I am not a fanboy, you may choose to believe it or not, but I am posting this from vista, using IE. You see that the first thing I install on a new computer is Windows, I am not confident enough in my expertise in Linux to attempt it as an only-OS. 

In several linux forums, I have tried to reason with hard-core open source who routinely talk about microsoft with distaste, that it isn't such a bad company. Many of them are quite one-tracked, and refuse to believe in anything else, other than Microsoft exists solely to remove the last pennies from their pocket. Here, it seems to be the reverse.

@gx : I'm not asking you to code a feature if it's not there. I'm saying that you can ask nicely for it, but not rant or rave if it doesn't get implemented. That's the cost of getting things free 

Almost every Linux user has used Windows at least once. Note that I say 'almost' because I've never come across a linux user who has never used windows, such is its user-friendliness. That being the case, linux users become linux users because they understand the goods of windows -- or lack thereof, and decide to switch. Or maybe they don't want to pay for it. But make no mistake, we understand the goods.

All in all, I think we should agree to disagree. We can't convince you that you should be using FOSS, because that's what it's about -- freedom of choice. And you can't convince us to pay for something we don't want. But try not insult the efforts of many dedicated programmers -- except in the Fight club, where you're free to do whatever you feel like 

I'm content to leave it at that.

EDIT : @Infra_red_dude : I didn't see your post there -- I certainly feel that Vista is _much_ more bug-free than XP. I feel way more comfortable using it than XP. The only thing that bugs me there is the graphics card driver issue, but that's nVidia's problem as far as I can see. If that's fixed, Vista would be awesome.


----------



## anandk (Jun 22, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Very contradictory articles you are posting Anand...



the truth is the truth. two sides of the same coin ! 

fanboys see only one side and think that is the reality ! 

i prefer to see both the sides, and KNOWING so, enjoy what i have decided and chosen to enjoy !


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2007)

Sykora said:
			
		

> I feel irked because I know many people who put a lot of work into open source software, in order to make a product better, and I feel bad that there are people who say that they are liars, or are misleading about what they do.



I also feel irked that there are so many Microsoft developers, working day & night & coming out with world class softwares which lets the user work the way they want, but still Macboys & Linux users call there labour sh1t 



> I am not a fanboy, you may choose to believe it or not, but I am posting this from vista, using IE. You see that the first thing I install on a new computer is Windows, I am not confident enough in my expertise in Linux to attempt it as an only-OS.



so? what r u tryign to say.



> @gx : I'm not asking you to code a feature if it's not there. I'm saying that you can ask nicely for it, but not rant or rave if it doesn't get implemented. That's the cost of getting things free



Thanx, now go tell this to the Eddie who told me "You want webcam feature in pidgin, well go & code it cos the developers don't find it important to include in there developement tree". What a gr8 logic.


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2007)

why is every1 blaming me did i say anything that is not happening in this forum or every where ... vendetta against MS and its user everytime making statements that show windows users as inferior ... and then when me or gx posts anything comparing it to some other os they call us fanboys where as we post the good and the bad

and u r saying u r getting irked ... man get a life


----------



## eddie (Jun 23, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Thanx, now go tell this to the Eddie who told me "You want webcam feature in pidgin, well go & code it cos the developers don't find it important to include in there developement tree". What a gr8 logic.


 Bull***!!! You were first told about GyachI, aMSN and Openwengo but you still kept whining/ranting about having voice-video support in Pidgin. Then only you were told to go and code. If tomorrow a Linux user starts cribbing about Windows Live messenger not having Gtalk support or Yahoo! messenger not having ICQ support...can you even say that to him? Can you code Gtalk's support in Yahoo! messenger? "Go and code"? Do you have code of Yahoo! messenger? I want to include Gtalk support in it. Can you give it to me?

Get real you idiot! You were given good alternatives but you will never stop your rants!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> "You want a feature in some IM Client, well code it" achcha khsa sunaega woh wapas & will switch to WIndows or Mac.


Mere ko Yahoo! messenger mein ICQ support chahiye. Dilwata hai kya? Idiot!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 23, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Bull***!!! You were first told about GyachI, aMSN and Openwengo but you still kept whining/ranting about having voice-video support in Pidgin. Then only you were told to go and code. If tomorrow a Linux user starts cribbing about Windows Live messenger not having Gtalk support or Yahoo! messenger not having ICQ support...can you even say that to him? Can you code Gtalk's support in Yahoo! messenger? "Go and code"? Do you have code of Yahoo! messenger? I want to include Gtalk support in it. Can you give it to me?
> 
> Mere ko Yahoo! messenger mein ICQ support chahiye. Dilwata hai kya? Idiot!



No Sorry, Yahoo Messenger & ICQ are closed source softwares. However Pidgin, GYachI, aMSN are all open source which means the functionality of GyashI can be easily integrated in Pidgin cos it is arleady there in the form of source code. If you give reason like "They don't have time" then you are talking nonsence. The text part of Pidgin is already complete since quite a long time.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 23, 2007)

@gx: Dude, no offense, but why you such a Windows fanboy?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 23, 2007)

Not a fanboy, just clearning out misconceptions which the Macboys & lingeeks spread about Windows, like prakash spreads FUD about DRM in Vista when it hardly affects anyone right now


----------



## eddie (Jun 23, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> No Sorry, Yahoo Messenger & ICQ are closed source softwares.


Do I care what kind of source they have? I just want ICQ feature in Yahoo! messenger. Give that to me....nahi to accha khasa sunaunga & will switch to Linux 


> However Pidgin, GYachI, aMSN are all open source which means the functionality of GyashI can be easily integrated in Pidgin cos it is arleady there in the form of source code. *If you give reason like "They don't have time" then you are talking nonsence.* The text part of Pidgin is already complete since quite a long time.


 Why is it nonsense? Do you know developers personally? Have you ever tried asking them why they are not doing it? (I have done it so don't even think about pointing the question at me) How can you say that text part is complete since a long time? Do you even know how many features they infuse every day in Pidgin? Pidgin developers have real life and they work on Pidgin as and when they want for FREE! If you don't like the alternatives being given...then you have two choices...A) Stop whining, or B) Infuse your own changes in the code. I don't understand how can anyone can make it clearer for you.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm a recent convert to Linux so I may be misconstrued as a bit of a fanboy...but I'd just like to list out the reasons I shifted to Linux from Windows in the first place:

1) XP was very unstable. I got sick of getting booted to the desktop everytime I try to multitask.

2) XP was slow...

3) XP was a fscking pain to use thanks to all the viruses out there. I wanted to get out of the rat race of going on updating spyware, antivirus, defragging etc etc.

4) XP had horrible software. WMP was very unstable, Winamp used to mysteriously crash on me all the time.

5) Lack of customization and freedom to tinker with my system to get it running how I wanted.

Now, a lot of those reasons pro-Windows guys may find insufficient, or simply frivolous, so I would like to point out that these were the major irritants I faced and Beryl was the final nail in Windows' coffin! 

I hope these reasons show that although you can start splitting hairs all day to defend Windows, at some basic levels, it just fails to be a satisfying OS.


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2007)

what suits u better use it but yes those reasons are frivolous to say the least

there are members using windows w/o any antivirus software though i choose have 1 havent faced problems so my hair and many others' hair are quite intact

i must add here that because 1 isnt able to use something properly doesnt mean that the thing is flawed


----------



## vish786 (Jun 23, 2007)

@faraaz u should have tried ur luck in Vista since it has aero.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 23, 2007)

@iMav: Sorry buddy, but I am very noob-ish when it comes to all this. I don't really care too much about all the technical details, and I sort of blunder through when it comes to any probs on the comp.

But I will say this...I like a flashy system, I like a fast system, and above all I want a stable system. My general impression was that Linux is all these things and more, Windows isn't...

@Vish: Aero is just a fancy window blinds theme with Linux's thumbnail preview feature built in..atleast, that's my uninformed nooby opinion! 

Furthermore, having used Linux for almost a month now...I must say that when fully customized, it blows Vista out of the water...


----------



## vish786 (Jun 23, 2007)

ok one person is converted to linux now


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 23, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Furthermore, having used Linux for almost a month now...I must say that when fully customized, it blows Vista out of the water...


 *This is exactly what linux first timers say .*

Eventually , they fizz out and face the reality .


----------



## faraaz (Jun 23, 2007)

@Vish: Totally dude!! I wouldn't say I was a fanboy...but today, I managed to get USB working in XP which was running within Linux through VirtualBox. I then proceeded to hook it up so that my Nokia N80 which is totally incompatible with Linux as such can sync with the guest installation of XP.

This eliminated one MAJOR reason I was hanging on to my XP install cuz I take a LOAD of photos.

Another thing was I managed to get like 6 of my all time favorite games (Commandos 2, Baldurs Gate 2, Icewind Dale 2, Oblivion, System Shock 2 & Warcraft III) to work on my Sabayon install pretty painlessly through VirtualBox ('cept for Oblivion of course...that works in WINE). The point is...I am slowly adapting and I am booting into Windows less and less as each day goes by...

EditZeeshan: You'd think so...but beyond all the eye candy, Linux gives you heaps of extra functionality that Windows never can. The 4 desktops for one make multi-tasking a DREAM! Konqueror is totally integrated with the OS which Explorer in Vista is barely starting to approach right now. Extra panels may seem like a small thing, but I love having 8 panels on my desktop with each having a very specific set of icons. The list goes on and on and on...

PS: What's the reality?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 23, 2007)

ROFL to see this thread , especially when I saw a  thread saying Vista is most secure earlier today.

Peace.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> *This is exactly what linux first timers say .*
> 
> Eventually , they fizz out and face the reality .


What reality?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 23, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Furthermore, having used Linux for almost a month now...I must say that when fully customized, it blows Vista out of the water...


 Faraaz , as you say that Linux totally blows out windows , i would suggest u remove each and every trace of windows from your system and then do things the linux way .

PS: that includes trying to figure out how to get your mobile work , which , in windows was taken for granted.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 23, 2007)

@zeehan 

bache ki jaan le gha kya be... , tu to oske peche hi pad gaya


----------



## faraaz (Jun 23, 2007)

@Zeeshan: You still haven't told me what the reality is. And I didn't say Linux blows Windows out of the water, I said VISTA...as you so nicely quoted for me. I don't mind using XP now and then, but that's only when I feel like playing Neverwinter Nights, NFS MW, NFS Carbon and STALKER. Trust me, if I could get these and future game titles to work on Linux I wouldn't bother.

Besides, I've only been using Linux for a month and already I've moved all my data to Linux and left Windows as a barebone install with nothing on it right now. AND I haven't booted into Windows for a week...

PS: Connecting my mobile in Windows wasn't taken for granted. Took me a week to get stupid XP to recognize the drivers for my mobile phone. Plus my USB controller was messed up because of some emulation software I had installed so I had to keep attaching and removing everytime I wanted my N80 to connect. Not so in Linux...

PPS: Why you taking it so personally man?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 23, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Faraaz , as you say that Linux totally blows out windows , i would suggest u remove each and every trace of windows from your system and then do things the linux way .
> 
> PS: that includes trying to figure out how to get your mobile work , which , in windows was taken for granted.


Aw please .. Just cause you don't have enough ideas figuring how things work, even though you are a '_developer_', don't think others don't know either. GnoKii works fine here, so does KMobileTools. I can do all that Nokia PC suite does, minus its bloat. Thats way more than what Windows single handedly does. And FYI, am going 2 months now without a trace of Windows.  And for the last half a year before that, the only thing I've done worthy of Windows, is play Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos.



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> PPS: Why you taking it so personally man?


 God knows, he wasn't such a person before .. before the 9-lettered company came around here, searching goons for hire.


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @Zeeshan: You still haven't told me what the reality is


 its the same reality that eddies and praka used to talk about when vista final was released


----------



## faraaz (Jun 23, 2007)

Still dunno what that is. He was saying it as though Linux is a passing phase and I will come back to the "holy grail" that is Vista...but I tried Vista, and honestly I thought XP was better than that piece of $hit...


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2007)

every1 has the right to his opinion ....


----------



## vish786 (Jun 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> its the same reality that eddies and praka used to talk about when vista final was released



can u plz brief us... i would like to get enlightened b4 i die


----------



## faraaz (Jun 23, 2007)

That's the reality?? Then Zeeshan bhai has gone nuts...


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> That's the reality?? Then Zeeshan bhai has gone nuts...


 no that wasnt the reality ... that was a reply to "but I tried Vista, and honestly I thought XP was better than that piece of $hit..."

coming back to the reality part actually neither eddie nor praka have ever told us what reality they used talk about tehy always said reality is different use linux then u will know the reality .... but when confronted with the question as to what reality they just ignored the post


----------



## vish786 (Jun 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> no that wasnt the reality ... that was a reply to "but I tried Vista, and honestly I thought XP was better than that piece of $hit..."
> 
> coming back to the reality part actually neither eddie nor praka have ever told us what reality they used talk about tehy always said reality is different use linux then u will know the reality .... but when confronted with the question as to what reality they just ignored the post



may be they said use linux ones... then u will know the reality.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh...now my brain is itching.

As for my opinion of reality, I think its more a case of finding a closer fit to your expectations of an OS while using Linux rather than Windows.

See, I don't think Linux is the be-all and end-all solution. I would never ask my mom to use Linux. She doesn't care two bits about the OSS movement, if she can't play spider, freecell and solitaire. But my buddy who is in engineering right now LOVED it and he's currently using Sabayon too...

So if you are gifted cricket player trying to make it in tennis and then you give cricket a try...the feeling of good fit that you get...that is what I get from Linux.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2007)

Use whatever you want, just don't rant about your product being the best, cos it is not without its flaws.

And wish me best of luck for tomorrow's exam


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 24, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> That's the reality?? Then Zeeshan bhai has gone nuts...


Yes he is! His face must've gone purple angry looking at the Google vs. Vista search thing, prompting him to post this. 

And the funniest part in that thread is, Gx doesn't know what Google really wants, a total replacement of Vista's search if the user wishes so. All he's talking about is API API API to override Archiving.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2007)

^^^ tell me harsh. Why should the search function be compleately changed in Vista? Using the API available google can easily replace the Windows inbuilt search in Vista, they can disable & surprass the Windows indexing service & run there own indexing service. All google has to do is some research & developement which they are not.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 24, 2007)

That Google can do, and about why it must be completely replaced is a user's desire. If he finds Google Desktop Search much more worthy than the Vista's default (In near future, if not now), he must be able to replace the entire thing in order to boost his own productivity.

But no, Microsoft will always claim that they are one of the oldest in searching software and they refuse to budge. Why must I, being an example user, always start the software to search when there is a way I can ask it to integrate into the whole OS? I mean, its okay Vista has its search all the way and everywhere in Explorer, but why did it lock it there? That's bad.

And oh, do show me the place where there shows a possibility of changing the boxes of the explorer windows and so on, as you say is very easy.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 24, 2007)

Who cares about what search option is there in the computer, as long as it works?? Microsoft is using its monopoly to place itself as the leader in the field, even though their products suck. Well, big deal...its not like this is the first time they are doing it. And besides, if people want to have a fair and competitive computing environment, Winblows is the last place to look for it!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 24, 2007)

Well I don't know about you, but having a Google Search (Both desktop and online) integrated to my OS seems a very pleasant experience to me. Best of both worlds


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> That Google can do, and about why it must be completely replaced is a user's desire. If he finds Google Desktop Search much more worthy than the Vista's default (In near future, if not now), he must be able to replace the entire thing in order to boost his own productivity.



Nobody is stopping any user from using any search tool, be it GDS or Yahoo Search on Desktop. Just follow the Windows API, now is it wrong to say to follow the Windows API? If you don't make software the way windows want you to make software then sorry, you are bringing instability to the system.



> But no, Microsoft will always claim that they are one of the oldest in searching software and they refuse to budge. Why must I, being an example user, always start the software to search when there is a way I can ask it to integrate into the whole OS? I mean, its okay Vista has its search all the way and everywhere in Explorer, but why did it lock it there? That's bad.



Oldest, yes they are. *Windows is a product of MS & they have all the rights to include whatever they want.* Does anyone stops Apple when they integrate Safari in Mac? Shouldn't that also be anti-competitive cos Apple is using its monopoly in the Mac market due to which users don't get to use firefox or Omniweb by default, neither does Mac OS X says "Which browser would u like to chose" nor does safari lets u use any search engine other then Google or Yahoo.

Where did MS locked it? Have you seen the available API at MSDN. You can make your own application & integrate the search box in it.



> And besides, if people want to have a fair and competitive computing environment, Winblows is the last place to look for it!



Microsoft does not stops u from installing whatever you want. If you want to see google ads in Explorer well then sure go ahead & install GDS. The platform is open & anyone can make any application of Windows using any programming language like delphi or C or C++ or C# or JAVA or Python or whatever.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 24, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Where did MS locked it? Have you seen the available API at MSDN. You can make your own application & integrate the search box in it.


I'd like to see it, as I already asked. And I don't want a seperate application, I want it in Explorer. Google's more smarter than you to integrate ads into the programs. If you search, then yes, it does show unobtrusive ads, not unless.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 24, 2007)

@GX: Dude, you and I both know that's not what I meant!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I'd like to see it, as I already asked. And I don't want a seperate application, I want it in Explorer.



Guess what, Windows Explorer & Start bar already have inbuilt search.

If Google follows the Windows Search API they can compleately replace the existing search in Vista with there own GDS. All they have to do is to give a call to the indexing service to use google's index database instead of Windows index database. Now after this when you search Explorer will not use the Windows search index but instead it will use GDS Search Index.

The meaning of Search box integrateable in any application is that suppose you make QwertyAmp (sorry couldn't think of something else ) with Search box integrated then from the app itself you can search the whole computer for some song or video.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 24, 2007)

I know they do, but if I can get Google Desktop to search Online as well as Offline through Explorer, it'd be awesome and not just Desktop 

And yeah, I can understand what you mean by a search-box .. I didn't ask for an explanation there.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 24, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Guess what, Windows Explorer & Start bar already have inbuilt search.
> 
> If Google follows the Windows Search API *they can compleately replace the existing search in Vista with there own GDS. All they have to do is to give a call to the indexing service to use google's index database instead of Windows index database. *Now after this when you search Explorer will not use the Windows search index but instead it will use GDS Search Index.
> 
> The meaning of Search box integrateable in any application is that suppose you make QwertyAmp (sorry couldn't think of something else ) with Search box integrated then from the app itself you can search the whole computer for some song or video.


The question here is.. Will microsoft play sport with that? Or would they accuse google of "reverse engineering"?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2007)

> The question here is.. Will microsoft play sport with that? Or would they accuse google of "reverse engineering"?


If Google uses the documented methods for Windows which do not make Windows unstable, then Microsoft has no problems. GDS will run on top of Windows without interfering with the core services.

If Google uses hacks to do this thing which leads to instability, for which in the end Microsoft will be blamed instead of Google, then yes, Microsoft has all the rights to spank Google & sue them.


> I know they do, but if I can get Google Desktop to search Online as well as Offline through Explorer, it'd be awesome and not just Desktop



You can do that right now using Start++ or Instant search in Vista


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 24, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I don't mind using XP now and then, but that's only when I feel like playing Neverwinter Nights, NFS MW, NFS Carbon and STALKER. Trust me, *if I could get these and future game titles to work on Linux* I wouldn't bother.


 this is the reality 



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> PPS: Why you taking it so personally man?


 arre yaar it's nothin personal , everything's fair in "Win vs Lin vs Mac threads" , outside thread's it's like nothin happened .



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> GnoKii works fine here, so does KMobileTools. I can do all that Nokia PC suite does


 Harsh , that's what i meant , i didn't say linux couldn't do that , i said *you have to figure out how to do that* . u figured that a long time ago , faraaz didn't


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2007)

now ms is being bashed for embedding tis own feature in its own product ... whats happened to ur senses ppl ... bashing some thing is 1 thing but talking ridiculous stuff is another ... Vista is Ms's product they have the right to put what ever they want to as long as it is not violating any patents or laws

now have u ever heard of coke going to court saying that pepsi isnt allowing them to put coke in their pepsi's bottles 

its MS's product they have the right to embed what ever they want to as long as it s not illegal ... the search engine in vista is developed by MS they are using it .... google is a competitor its simple business why should giv my competitor the ability to use my product and make profit out of it ...its simply stupid ...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 24, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> now ms is being bashed for embedding tis own feature in its own product ... whats happened to ur senses ppl ... bashing some thing is 1 thing but talking ridiculous stuff is another ... Vista is Ms's product they have the right to put what ever they want to as long as it is not violating any patents or laws


 Exactly


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 24, 2007)

> now have u ever heard of coke going to court saying that pepsi isnt allowing them to put coke in their pepsi's bottles
> 
> its MS's product they have the right to embed what ever they want to as long as it s not illegal ... the search engine in vista is developed by MS they are using it .... google is a competitor its simple business why should giv my competitor the ability to use my product and make profit out of it ...its simply stupid ...



*Computing* is Different than ur Coke/Pepsi Battle..M$ shud be supportive enough to allow 3rd party tools to move/work easily in their OS..and For ur kind Info Any version of Windows is completly useless untill and unless u start installing and using 3rd party tools.

*For Eg*: As Soon as u install Windows XP,The *immediate* thing u would do is to install all 3rd party softwares such as Adobe Reader,WinRar,Any Browser which u like..etc.

                       So what i Say is M$ shud not monopolize their product(Vista) with using only their inbuilt search or any other feature.If they do it will affect their sales and not the people who are making those 3rd party tools..

_I know ,the example wasnt so necessary but Still i just wanted to prove my point_


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2007)

rakesh im not talking about computing and drinks im talking about corporates, corporations

3rd party tools u r trying to tell us that windows doesnt have 3rd party tools, google has always been anti-MS and when they realized that vista's search is causing them huge losses they have turned it into a monopoly battle ...

why should 1 company give its competitor its own product as a platform its plain stupid

and ur eg proves nothing ...


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 24, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> rakesh im not talking about computing and drinks im talking about corporates, corporations


U were...Didn't u..?OR Was i drunk?



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> 3rd party tools  r trying to tell us that windows doesnt have 3rd party tools


I know Windows does have inbuilt features but they lack when compared to 3rd party tools which make ur work even more easier



> google has always been anti-MS


Its other side..M$ is Anti-Google



> and when they realized that vista's search is causing them huge losses they have turned it into a monopoly battle ...


hahhahaa..LOL . Google wants to make their users/customer who use their GDS service to make their job easier..and Not what you are talking about



> why should 1 company give its competitor its own product as a platform its plain stupid


Ohh...Now How Dumb is that.If M$ had kept this kind of an idea in mind their Product(Windows XP) wouldn't have supported so many hardware,software etc..



> and ur eg proves nothing ...


Keep Thinking and you will realize


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> U were...Didn't u..?OR Was i drunk?


 i had mis-typed and corected it


			
				rakeshishere said:
			
		

> I know Windows does have inbuilt features but they lack when compared to 3rd party tools which make ur work even more easier


 i said windows supports the largest no. of 3rd party tools



			
				rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Its other side..M$ is Anti-Google


 we all know the truthh


			
				rakeshishere said:
			
		

> hahhahaa..LOL . Google wants to make their users/customer who use their GDS service to make their job easier..and Not what you are talking about


 google top execs have said that vista's search has caused them losses that is why they sarted pressing for vista allowing 3rd party search option  do some research before 



			
				rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Ohh...Now How Dumb is that.If M$ had kept this kind of an idea in mind their Product(Windows XP) wouldn't have supported so many hardware,software etc..


 apple, linux & google how many 3rd party software have begged windows to allow them installation of their software ... im sure ur not aware that google filed a law suit against ms for having msn as the default search in ie 7  dude dont speak on what u think talk based on whats happened and whats happening ... its ms's wish as to how integration they want to allow google but then again eu and the rest of the anti-ms brigade would say everyting



			
				rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Keep Thinking and you will realize


 ur eg was plain stupid and not reffering or relating anything  where does installing adobe and rest come into the picture


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 24, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> So what i Say is M$ shud not monopolize their product(Vista) with using only their inbuilt search or any other feature.If they do it will affect their sales and not the people who are making those 3rd party tools..


 rakesh , this is one of the lamest(the lamest being in my signature) excuses i've ever read.

i'f we go by your mindset , MS and Apple should file lawsuit against linux for not Maintaining binary compatibility with their existing software and thus trying to monopolize the market


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> i'f we go by your mindset , MS and Apple should file lawsuit against linux for not Maintaining binary compatibility with their existing software and thus trying to monopolize the market


  bole toh ek dum sach hai ... rakesh believe me ur talking things that make no sense


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> I know Windows does have inbuilt features but they lack when compared to 3rd party tools which make ur work even more easier



Microsoft does not stops u from installing any 3rd party software including GDS on Vista. If GDS works according to the Windows Search API, Google has nothing to worry.



> hahhahaa..LOL . Google wants to make their users/customer who use their GDS service to make their job easier..and Not what you are talking about



 Those who use GDS have nothing to worry about. They can simply use it the way they use any other software on Vista. MS is not stopping anyone from using GDS on Vista. Google wants this to go, so that people start using GDS on Vista, even though they don't need it anymore. Instant search in Start menu searches your computer as well Internet because of which people don't find it required to go to google.com or open the web browser means loss of google due to low ad revenue


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 25, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Microsoft does not stops u from installing any 3rd party software including GDS on Vista. If GDS works according to the Windows Search API, Google has nothing to worry.



This is the nth time i am hearing that word - *API* ...I just got what u r telling about



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Those who use GDS have nothing to worry about. They can simply use it the way they use any other software on Vista. MS is not stopping anyone from using GDS on Vista. Google wants this to go, so that people start using GDS on Vista, even though they don't need it anymore. Instant search in Start menu searches your computer as well Internet because of which people don't find it required to go to google.com or open the web browser means loss of google due to low ad revenue



I do agree *about Vista's impact *on Google..But that doesnt mean Google is Completely down


----------



## iMav (Jun 25, 2007)

exactly they arent completely down as long as they play the monopoly card moving anti-ms public sentiment in their favor


----------

